# Pricing a job



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

I've got a mantel to do coming up before the Fall season. This will be the mantel and above that all done in wood over bricks. I also talked her into a built in next to it for her tv and storage below. 

Never did this job before and have no idea how to price it. Any advice


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I bid my jobs by listing each operation and how many hours each will take.

And I mean everything! From material purchase, drive time, fuel, ripping, jointing, routing, sanding, shop assembly, finishing, loading and transportation of product and equipment to the site, any on-site assembly, demo, debris removal etc. etc.

I charge for everything.

I then add up the hours and break it into days.

I have a personal daily minimum so I multiply the number of days times that figure and I have a dollar quote.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It wouldn't be possible for anyone to give you a price unless they were from your town. The economy varies so much around the country. All you can do is pick an hourly price you think is fair and estimate how long it would take to do the job. Then add materials and something for wear and tear on your equipment and electricity. Also keep in mind a job usually takes longer than you think so don't bid it too close. A lot of folks will bid a job and when they see they underbid it start taking shortcuts and end up with a poor job. This will prevent references to the next job. If you underbid it just go ahead and do the job right and if the customer orders something else try to charge a little extra on the next job to make up for it. In the end you always win some, lose some.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The OP hasn't returned to this thread...maybe he canned the idea. But if still interested in suggestions, to price out what a mantel similar would go for, and figure out an installation cost. Then you have the dilemma of whether you should be more for a custom build, or less, to beat the price. It's much easier to come down in price than go up.


















.


----------

